

Questions That Should Have Been On The Y Combinator Application - delineal

When I was filling out the YCombinator application for summer 2011, the primary frustration for me was that I felt some questions limited my ability to communicate about myself or my project.  Which questions would you alter or add to improve the YCombinator application?
======
malandrew
I would add the following "question":

"Please add your own question that you think we should have asked on this
application. After you add your own question, answer it"

followed by two blanks.

------
Trindaz
That's what the video is for!

